# Water damage



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG - what a day!  I dropped my kindle into a tub of water - what a disaster!  It was in sleep mode and though I took off the back, dried it, used a hair dryer on it, it won't do anything now.  Can't even turn it off.  Customer service can only offer me a refurbished one for $180.  Does anyone have any solution or fix for this?  I'm heartbroken!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

wow - I don't have any suggestions - I sure hope others will ---    but my stomach just dropped reading this --


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gail -

Ouch!! Sometimes if there's a spill on an electronic component and it's not on you can get lucky if all the liquid dries (assuming it doesn't leave a residue) before it gets switched on again.

But if your Kindle was actually _immersed_ in water...put it somewhere that's low humidity, if possible, so any remaining water will dry (hair dryer might not do it for the innards) and try waiting a day or two to switch it on. And if it's not already, I'd disconnect and remove the battery...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You're probably not going to like the answer, but I suggest you take CS up on their offer and get another Kindle for $180. Even if you do get it working again in the next few days, you will very likely have trouble with it down the road.

Sorry.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with luv. . . . I'd say you could look for one cheaper elsewhere, but I doubt you'll find a better deal. . . .especially since a refurb from Amazon would come with full warranty.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to agree $180 is a steal for a replacement K.  I think I would jump on that.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yikes.
I would say leave the back off and battery out,and let it sit to dry out over the weekend,and if it still doesn't work come Monday I would definitely take Amazon up on the $180 refurb.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks to you all for your answers.  I've already decided to take the $180 offer on a refurbished model.  Mine was a Kindle 1, so that's what they'll be sending.  The warantee will be until November, since that's when I got mine.  I do have it open and lying out to dry, but I don't have much hope.  And...I don't know how to take the battery out.  Do you remove the little wires?  If so, it's so tiny, I'm afraid to pull.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband just broke his as well... There's a dent in the middle of the screen, and it radiates out to all four corners.... It has quite the intricate pattern on the screen. It's out of warranty, I'll see if anybody wants it for parts (I'm going to keep the battery).....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail said:


> Do you remove the little wires? If so, it's so tiny, I'm afraid to pull.


Pop the battery out of the back using the half-moon opening on the right side. Do not pull the wires that are _towards_ the battery, pull on the ones that are going into the Kindle... There is a little plastic plug on that, it comes right out. I just pulled it out of the deceased Kindle....


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

With electronic items that have been dropped in water, I always recommend turning the device off immediately, removing the cover and battery etc, and placing in a bowl of uncooked rice for a few days to a week. The rice will help absorb the water and dry out the device. No guarantees of course, especially if the water has already caused a short circuit and zapped the device. But it's always worth a try.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

This is what happened:  I detached the battery and plugged it back in.  The Kindle turned on and began to boot up - that is, the cursor started to move up.  Then it stopped midway and never moved again.  I attempted to reset it with a paper clip and now the Kindle logo is faint across the screen with horizontal lines from top to bottom.  It doesn't do a thing anymore and I'm afraid that it's too late for rice or any other fix.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

My guess is there's water under the screen, or at least damaged the screen somehow. Sounds like it's still working though, so I really do suggest you remove the battery and put it in a bowl of rice. The more you keep it turned on and using it, the more chance you have of it ruining the electronics inside which will stop it from working completely.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay, I will certainly try it.  Shall I submerge the battery as well as the body of the kindle?


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Up to you, but I'm guessing your battery is probably okay. Just make sure you take it out of the Kindle, that's the important thing.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay - thanks.  I'll report back when I know if it works!


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Good luck. I'll be crossing my fingers for you


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

Generally...if it was on (or sleep mode) when it went for its swim it's probably always going to be weird. That is why people can wash a cellphone in the washing machine that's turned off, use the rice trick and have it work perfectly fine later, but if you wash it while its on...
Anyway, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup, it was in sleep mode when it took the dive.  It's still sleeping in the rice bed and when I try to turn it on, it wants to do something - the cursor struggles up the column, stops midway and that's the end of it.  I'm sure it's maimed for life.  But I'll leave it there until the refurbished arrives, just out of curiosity.  I have no hope for my beloved Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Drowning is such a hard way to go. Sorry for you loss and I'm glad you are getting a replacement.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Gail said:


> Yup, it was in sleep mode when it took the dive. It's still sleeping in the rice bed and when I try to turn it on, it wants to do something - the cursor struggles up the column, stops midway and that's the end of it. I'm sure it's maimed for life. But I'll leave it there until the refurbished arrives, just out of curiosity. I have no hope for my beloved Kindle.


You really shouldn't be trying to turn it on at all. That counters the whole point of leaving it to dry out. You need to leave the battery completely out of the device so that it is off and just don't touch it for a week. I fear it might already be too late though.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for that.  I've probably done more damage then, having tried to turn it on several times.  I'll leave it alone.


----------

